# pics,6 weeks out from britain.



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

as iv said before my computer skills are ****e and i still cant seem to upload photo's into a thread but for some reason my laptop lets me upload em into an album so if you click on my avatar and go onto my profile page you can see em in the albums bit there.

me training partner took em this morning,as we all know its 6 weeks today to the pre judge of the britain.i weighed myself at just under 85 kilos this morning so still a way to go to get into the 80 kilo inters that iv qualified for.its my last proper cheat day today,ate loads of crap already and got a sit down indian tonight(cant wait lol!).then i will still have a high carb day on a sat but keep it clean,think i will run more carbs through on a wed as well and see what happens.im on 130 grams of carbs a day at mo.

the cheat day has worked really well up to now to get the weight off,always look proper bloated sun/mon but by thursday im lean again and a bit more on the previous week.gonna try to get the conditioning over the next few weeks then hopefully weigh in at just under 80 kilo(was 75 on the qualifier so a little under).

so all in all the hard work begins now.................. :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

If anyone fancies rotating them;


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Coming in nicely mate, very pleasing physique, good luck with the rest of yor prep and hopefully see you there :thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

looking great mate, impressive. good luck with the show


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

what an aesome back and legs mate. superb.

Keep it up.


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

cheers warren and mr big silver back,after taking a better look i suppose ill have to learn how to smile a bit eh? lol.

hopefully i will hit good condition after dropping the 12 pounds or so.

thanks for the comments and thanks for putting the pics in the thread,dont need a computer at work when im welding so i dont use em too often................well thats my excuse and im sticking to it lol!

c you all there. cheers john. :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

back and quads and arms look real good buddy

just looking at your physique i can tell your a short ass like me how tall are you?


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

You look immense mate, back shot is fantastic ;0)


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Are you weeman's twin?


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Looking good,how tall are you?


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> back and quads and arms look real good buddy
> 
> just looking at your physique i can tell your a short ass like me how tall are you?


LOL.........im a 5ft7 mate,thats all.id like to say im taller when im lying down but that would be a load a bo###ks! :lol:


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Are you weeman's twin?


cheeky tw#t! got to admit iv never met the infamouse weeman but iv followed his threads.hoping to meet the great man on the day............

he must be another good looking f###er eh! lol:laugh:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol im about the same height mate the reason i could tell is ther is just a diff in the way a chest looks on a short guy not sure why... nothing wrong with it mate but short guys just have a diff looking chest i finde


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

lookin v nice mate but i dnt advise dropping ur cheat this early, if its worked uptil now it will carry on working, it will keep ur metabolism higher and keep u sane....id defo rethink ropping tht out....


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Looking in great shape mate. Nothing wrong with being a shortie, i'm only 5' 8 inches, and the holes in my new power are either to high or to low, fcuker.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

back looks SICK in your avvy mate. keep it up


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

XJPX said:


> lookin v nice mate but i dnt advise dropping ur cheat this early, if its worked uptil now it will carry on working, it will keep ur metabolism higher and keep u sane....id defo rethink ropping tht out....


yes i know what your saying xjpx,im not gonna drop it im just gonna clean it up a little.about 3/4 weeks ago i hit 82 kilos so iv had to back off on the diet,thought i was gonna peak way to early.to be fair i didnt realise just how quick it was gonna come off having done a show at the end march.i actually added 3 weeks on the diet this time to try and get in better condition.but you live and learn eh?

but my cheat day has consisted in having a proper blow out to the point when i feel im gonna puke,once i start eating crap i just cant stop.

then id be super strict all week,by thursday id be in good condition but can hardly train im that f##ed.so i thought have a high carb/callory day sat.then low carb v strict on sun,mon,tues.high carb on wed.then low v strict on thur,fri.just cleaning it up.to be fair i tried it this week and although i was shagged on fri at least i could still do a good cardio/training session.

thats my plan anyway. :thumb:


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Looking good mate, good symmetry all round, i dropped my cheat meal 2 weeks out and i was shredded on stage, is anybody getting you ready?

Last year i was shagged 5 weeks out, Every day was a struggle but was worth it..


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

good luck for your comp,


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

looking good, hope you do well, and remember to bloody SMILE


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

musclefox said:


> Looking good mate, good symmetry all round, i dropped my cheat meal 2 weeks out and i was shredded on stage, is anybody getting you ready?
> 
> Last year i was shagged 5 weeks out, Every day was a struggle but was worth it..


cheers,gone through your albums mate,you did hit the nail on the head last year.as i said im just cleaning the cheat day up.from now on will prob do as you did and just have a good cheat meal on sat night instead of a full cheat day.then cut it a couple of weeks out.as it happens iv just got back from my '4 course' indian and im proper fit to burst lol!

theres no one prepping me mate.im going to work down south on tuesday up till the comp so ill be on me own,at least i wont be tempted by the daughters goodies in the fridge!

to be honest iv picked up a load of tips off this site from the likes of pscarb,about timing the water drop ect.

thanks to everyone else for the kind comments.this will be only my second outing so if all goes well hopefully i will do my self proud.

cheers john. :thumb:


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

All the best for the show...!! Cant wait to see how you look at 80kgs. Looking great in the pics even now so after 6 weeks what will it be? Keep us updated. Great work buddy....!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Niiiiice, all the best at the finals.

with a dark tan (you are snow white lol) you'll look even better


----------



## kingliam84 (Feb 7, 2010)

Lookin in good form good luck mate !!


----------



## jonno (May 23, 2006)

Nice one mate, will do well.

Got a bad neck now, looking at the pics in some detail. lol. You owe me the chiropractors fee.lol

Best of luck. :thumb:


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

You look truly superb, the back shot rocks for me.

Great work, thats something I hope to achieve one day.......


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

cheers for the comments chaps.got to admit the diet is getting really hard now,stll been having my cheat on a sat to try and keep me from going off my head.4 weeks on sat so is time to proper knuckle down.still teatering on the 83 kilo mark but condition is coming on,just hope i can make the weight on the day.these last few weeks will make the difference between doing well and doing crap lol.

once again cheers for everyones interest john. :thumb:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

awesome shape dude, whatever you're doing, keep doing it


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

just thought id give a quick post,been working away from home so avent had chance lately.

that was a proper tough two weeks,been up and down like a yo-yo.

hit 82 kilos and condition is good,a little worried that ill make 80 on the day to be honest.got 4 weeks today so a good 3 weeks dieting before i deplete then carb up.got my last cheat day today and gonna proper enjoy it,trying to save myself till later when im having a chicken/cheesy pasta bake with garlic bread and a m&s apple pie with custard for afters................jesus that was hard just typing it without running to the fridge lol!

ill give it a couple more weeks then try and post some pics 2 weeks out.

cheers john. :thumb:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Good stuff mate so is this your last proper cheat and thereafte not a sinle thing? not even a bite?

I have a lasagna, tiramisu, bar of galaxy and a few ferrero Rocher with a cuppa tea to finish. Thats my whack


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Good stuff mate so is this your last proper cheat and thereafte not a sinle thing? not even a bite?
> 
> I have a lasagna, tiramisu, bar of galaxy and a few ferrero Rocher with a cuppa tea to finish. Thats my whack


well i think you always have a little bite........just a taste lol.

to be honest the condition i was in yesterday i prob could have started depleting.in one respect im glad i have done such a long diet as its taught me a lot about how my body reacts to different 'cheat' food and how long it takes to get back into condition.normally after a proper all day blow out on a sat its back by wed,and a little bit more ripped.

iv pretty much got 3 weeks left befor i deplete so i thought id be proper strict,then on a sat double the amount of carbs just to get some energy back..

ps. the galaxy and a few ferrero rocher does sound nice.avent ad a cuppa for ages...........think the kettle is going on now lol. :thumb:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Its the simple things mate..cuppa tea wih some biscuits

I think You have had a good approach mate. long but gentle diet with ful blow out cheat days being reducet to pretty much an hour or two's feast and then over the next week or two just "a little something" to keep you going but not have any effect in terms of watering you over on the sunday?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Looking good mate.


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Its the simple things mate..cuppa tea wih some biscuits
> 
> I think You have had a good approach mate. long but gentle diet with ful blow out cheat days being reducet to pretty much an hour or two's feast and then over the next week or two just "a little something" to keep you going but not have any effect in terms of watering you over on the sunday?


thats exactly what the plan is mate.in a wierd sadistic sort of way im looking forward to the next 2 weeks of punishment lol.im sat here posting almost in pain with the amount iv ate in the last 5 hours or so,sick to the teeth of 'cheat' food...............bring it on!

will have to try and post some pics in a couple of weeks.

cheers john. :thumb:


----------



## Raylike (Sep 17, 2008)

You are on track johnboy.Look forward to meeting in four weeks time mate.


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Raylike said:


> You are on track johnboy.Look forward to meeting in four weeks time mate.


cheers ray.

looking forward to meeting you and everyone else to.you will have to come and introduce your self mate because if my last show is anything to go by my head will be well up my a##e and ill be walking round in a world of my own lol.

good luck with the last 4 weeks of prep buddy..... :thumb:


----------



## Raylike (Sep 17, 2008)

Lol,names John .Raylike was born because of my "hero" Sean Ray.

Now"the head up your a$$e syndrome",mine is well and truly there already mate.Perhaps names on T shirts might be the answer???

James was right,these last four weeks are going to be hell.I can bloody smell everything mate,ice cream,chocolate everything mate.

These are the weeks that count,head up and keep focused!


----------



## micky (Nov 4, 2007)

Looking good johnyboy, 4 more weeks and your there mate keep at it!!I,m doing the u80,s have hit the weight was 79.8kg yesterday with 4 weeks to go trying to drag my-self to around 76kg then huge carb up!!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hows it going now mate?


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Hows it going now mate?


going well cheers mate,was just under 83 kilo a couple of days ago.am getting a little worried to be honest about making the weight.am blasting the cardio twice a day,40 mins in the morning before iv ate anything then 30 mins before training.condition is improving all the time and am looking very dry already.gonna cycle my carbs next week throwing a near zero day in mon,wed,fri to try and get down,this is pretty much what i did on the last show and it worked quiet well.also got to drop the water so will get a few pounds off right at the end but i think it will be tight.

gonna blast fook out of myself next week the try and post some pics.

cheers for the support micky.looking at your profile page you will do well.good luck with the rest of your prep anyway mate. :thumb:


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

I was doing an hour of cardio am and half hour before my last meal, might work for you to if you stepped the am up..


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

musclefox said:


> I was doing an hour of cardio am and half hour before my last meal, might work for you to if you stepped the am up..


yes will give that a go,could just about get an hour in before work.there isnt a lot left on me to come off though,would be well pi##ed off if i dont make the weight after all this hard work!

cheers for your input mate.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Whas your cheat gonna be this weekend mate? Maybe having nothing as im thinking you might be gonna do with your sittuation might not help? wee metabolic boost to square you up then rattle it again?


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Whas your cheat gonna be this weekend mate? Maybe having nothing as im thinking you might be gonna do with your sittuation might not help? wee metabolic boost to square you up then rattle it again?


was not gonna have one mate but iv gave in.just had a steak and a small pudding,gonna have a cuppa and some chocky in a wee while.think you are right get the metabolism boosted for the next week when im gonna proper drop the carbs mon,wed,fri.upping the morning cardio session to an hour as musclefox has mentioned.weighed in at 82.8kilo this morning so to be fair think im on target.i was 75.4 at my qualifier so nearly 10 pound under.when i carbed up i actually dropped weight,5 kilo to be precise,so this could well happen again(was bang on 80 kg before the carb up).

still 3 weeks at the end of your diet is quiet a long time so can tweek it a bit. head down **** up for the next week eh lol !


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

How are you doing johnyboy? Not heard from you in a while.


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

musclefox said:


> How are you doing johnyboy? Not heard from you in a while.


im fine cheers mate.all has gone well.got up this morning,second carb up day and weighed 79.8kg so am bang on it.

took your advice and ploughed in a good hour cardio before work and tweeked the diet and got the last few kilo off.been a bit bloatered and cramping in the stomach with all the carbs im running but apart from that im well happy.just got to drop the water later today and hopefully get up tomoz even dryer.

been working away from home down kent,just got back an hour ago,the bloody dongle on my laptop has been letting me down so havent been able to post lol.

well looking forward to tomoz,cant fkin wait! come and say hi if you get chance,will be nice to meet you.

cheers john. :thumb:


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi john not going this year mate but defo be there in the U80 next year if all goes well.

Hopefully catch up with you again, but will keep an eye on the weekend to see how it all goes.

Big good luck mate.. :thumb:


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

looking good, i got 2 suggestions for you,

1. get a tan

2. turn pics around before posting 

but well build, ripppped, very strong back. good luck to you.


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

TitanBiceps said:


> looking good, i got 2 suggestions for you,
> 
> 1. get a tan
> 
> ...


lol. the tan is going on as im posting this.surely it would look out of place 6 weeks out!?

cheers for the comments though mate.hopefully i will do well,look a little different to them pics now to say the least.

cheers joghn.


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

musclefox said:


> Hi john not going this year mate but defo be there in the U80 next year if all goes well.
> 
> Hopefully catch up with you again, but will keep an eye on the weekend to see how it all goes.
> 
> Big good luck mate.. :thumb:


nice one dave.that is exactly what i will aim for if i do well.a good couple of years hard graft then go for the u80 misters.

cheers for the tip in the pm. :thumb:


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Cool back and great quads, good luck!


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Lookin awesome mate, all the best! :beer:


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

looks like a winner to me


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

johnyboy said:


> lol. the tan is going on as im posting this.surely it would look out of place 6 weeks out!?
> 
> cheers for the comments though mate.hopefully i will do well,look a little different to them pics now to say the least.
> 
> cheers joghn.


yeah but i would start working on it to give a good natural look, you don't want to stress yourself out later...


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

im using jan tana hi def colour mate.4 coats tonight,one in the morning.saves pi##ing about with sunbeds ect.proper stress free,the missus puts it on for me lol. :thumb:


----------

